# Seafoam in Brute Gas & Oil?



## nathangunn28 (Jul 27, 2010)

I am gonna pick up some seafoam to try and clear up a bit of a rough idle and just help clean out the fuel /engine system.

question is how much due you use mixed with a full tank of gas just for maintenance not to dry anything out and also has anyone used it in the oil before and if so is it worth it for maintenance and if so how much cause I do not want to underfill oil level to make room for seafoam?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I havent put it in my oil, but you can dump the whole can in your gas tank and shouldn't have to worry about it.


----------



## FABMAN (Dec 18, 2008)

the can says how many gallons of gas it treats, I also believe it says how many ounces per gallon. As far as putting in your oil. I've done it on cars, just never an ATV. I guess I would figure most car engines are four to five quarts of oil. One bottle treats a car, and the brutes have 2.6 so I would do about a half a bottle.


----------



## BrutemanAl (Jul 3, 2009)

I put it in my gas all the time, I just dump a entire can in and then fill it,never had an issue.


----------



## eagleeye76 (May 7, 2010)

Does that stuff really help clean a rough idle? My 08 650 is a little rough. Thought it might be the plugs?

Sent from my SCH-R970 using Tapatalk


----------



## MinnKawi (Jun 8, 2010)

I often use it at 1 ounce per gallon. Especially since my Brutes sometimes sit a while between rides.


----------



## Bodie D (May 1, 2012)

I have gotten about a ounce of water in my exhaust drained oil and carbs turns over but wont even pop 5500 miles first time getting water in bike
do I have to rebuild?


----------



## djmjt (Jun 19, 2010)

Same here. I just dump the whole can in the tank. I heard that putting a cap full of Marvel Mystery oil in the oil and gas tank is a good thing. Anybody heard different about that?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

MMO is suppose to be like magic... 


Posted via TapaTalk for iPhone5


----------



## ICRage42 (Nov 13, 2013)

Not to burst your bubble but I work hazardous waste and also nuclear waste. Lots of training. I have used marvel mystery oil and it does work however there is so much **** in it to kill you that you wouldn't normally handle it without proper ppe. I use thick rubber gloves and never be around fumes from an engine running it. The stuff is just nasty. Causes severe health problems. Weve all grown mature here that dumping antifreeze down the ditch or changing your oil at the car wash and also licking your fingers after polishing a bike with mystery oil is obsolete for a reason. 

Use with caution. 

You've all helped me with a brute and I didn't know **** about it. I know a ton to inform you on this matter. Please........PLEASE use products with caution. A simple heating of brake cleaner can kill your lungs and you and absorbing mystery oil through your palms can also go to your kidneys. Hell always wear gloves when even doing spray wax. Nerve damage. 

WD40 is a glorified peanut oil thanks to Carver. I can pretty much break down any chemical you use.


----------

